# Cities and towns of Central India



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some more from Nagpur*

(Photos taken from var. photo blogs; all thnks to the original photographers)

A public garden


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

(These photos edited/borrowed from SSC's Grapevines posts. Copyright Grapevine)

One of the main commercial streets










Some new/recent buildings


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I disagree with the statement that it is beautiful. Indore's architecture is the equivalent of strip mall fever in America. The colors and architecture all look cheap and the city lacks a Hindu vibe in these pics. India is beautiful though.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I disagree with the statement that it is beautiful. Indore's architecture is the equivalent of strip mall fever in America. The colors and architecture all look cheap and the *city lacks a Hindu vibe in these pics*. India is beautiful though.


Unfortunately there is nothing called modern Indian architecture. Its either monotonous socialist blocks or glass-fronted blocks. Take your pick. 

And Indian cities have not had a "hindu vibe" since the 16th century. 

Indo-Saracenic was a good start, but unfortunately the era of elaborate stone edifices seems to have passed.

Oh, and there are Neoclassical skyscrapers too. I guess you could call that an Indian innovation.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Solapur - Central Maharashtra*

Rudiero, xavarreiro - thnks for the comments!

Following are some pictures from the town of Solapur in Central Maharashtra (all pics taken from web photo blogs/builders/developers sites - all credit to the orig. photographers)

Manitopiaaa - for a bit of the "Hindu vibe" here are some pics from a festival celebration:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Solapur (contd.)*

Marathaman - perhaps you'll find these pics of the Solapur Municipal Corporation interesting




















ps - Marathaman - I'll take the glass facades over the boring concrete blocks anyday!!!!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Still Solapur!*

Some glimpses of the town:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*A Solapur village*

Finally, two traditional Solapur village homes:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Nice pics


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Latur, Maharashtra*

Marathaman - here are some from Latur

First, two examples of Diwali Rangoli (festival decorations)

(All pics taken from photo blogs of local photographers - all credit to them!)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Modern Latur*

A new multiplex - outside and inside


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Latur (contd)*

Some more from Latur


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Moving on to the historic town of Gwalior in Central India SE of Delhi


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh*

Although not as well known as Agra or Jaipur, Gwalior is a historic town with some impressive historic sites. Here are some views of modern Gwalior:

(Pics courtesy web albums, builder/developer sites. All thnks to the photgraphers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some newer homes: (pics from Parihar Builders)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

More from residential areas (pics form web albums - all thnks to the local photogrphers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

More from Gwalior: (All pics from web photo blogs - all credit to the orig. photgraphers)

Two pictures from a 19th C palace:



















A heritage hotel:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Bhopal (Madhya Pradesh)*

(Pics from Picasa/Panoramio)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Bhopal*

Pics from Picasa, Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*New Malls In Bhopal*

These pics from Picasa: Saif Saad


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*DB City Mall, Bhopal*










These next pics from Picasa:Rajesh Vishwakarma


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

This pic from DB Mall by Sangeeta (Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from DB Mall*

Thanks to *MP04* (of Skyscrapercity) for the next set of pics:


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice mall facades in Bhopal


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

sikal said:


> Nice mall facades in Bhopal


Yes, some of the mall exteriors are quite neat!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh*

Portfolio pictures from *Design Avenues*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Also from Design Avenues


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bhopal (contd)*

Also from Design Avenues


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Areas, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh*

Pics by Abhishek Srivastava


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics by Amit Dubey


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics by Phuk75/Picasa


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

In the next ten years I can imagine how much cooler all the cities in India will look.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*A Modern Corporate Campus in Pune, India*

Juancito - I understand what you mean. 

Perhaps the Pune campus of Suzlon Earth is what you may have in mind...?

Pictures from Tao Architects:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Suzlon, Pune (contd)*

These pics from the Suzlon Corporate website:














































(Perhaps in time, such corporate campuses will spread across Central India as well...!)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------

